# This Weekend May 30th/June 1



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Okay the only shoot within a reasonable distant I can find is the animal round at Prince William Archers on both Sat and Sun. 

Then Tuscarora has our shoot on Sunday.

I need to shoot the animal dots but hate to drive 1:30 to do so, but since I can't find any other shoots on Saturday I will be headed to PWA to pounds some dots. 

I expect all of you VA boys (Vince/Horney/Nino) to be at my dojo on Sunday.

Who else is in?


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

What time does your shindig start? The earlier the better. I will be at PWA saturday, let me know what time you will be thereso I can learn chapter 2.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I will probably try and shoot the PWA early early sat to try and get in two rounds. 

Sunday, we can roll whenever. Typically starts at 9am but we can roll whenever you want.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

PWA starts @ 9, so I will be there about 8. I will talk to you about your shoot then. See ya saturday morning.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

K, I'll meet you there at 8.

You think any of those other sissys from NOVA will be there???

Calling out Horney and his chouffer Nino!!!

Hey Horney if you need a ride, I can scoop you up, just let me know!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If you want to come to Arlington...then I won't play golf on Sat.:wink:

Never shot an animal round before....I mean EVER...:embara:


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

I think the animal round is a 10;00 shotgun start, unless they changed it. And you have to shoot both days, they won't let you shoot both rounds on one day. I asked about that at last weeks meeting because I wanted to do that on sunday. (daughter has a soccer game).


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Horney..................I think I broke my ankle last night playing volleyball, I'm off to the Dr. today. 

If I can walk I will go to PWA and if I go I will most certainly scoop you if you want to go too. 

As for the "Have to" shoot both days, that's only if you want to win!!!! I'm just going for fun.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Horney..................I think I broke my ankle last night playing volleyball, I'm off to the Dr. today.
> 
> If I can walk I will go to PWA and if I go I will most certainly scoop you if you want to go too.
> 
> As for the "Have to" shoot both days, that's only if you want to win!!!! I'm just going for fun.


Broke your ankle 

I made my cables yesterday...will put them on and start breaking them in today....as long as I can get to the range tomorrow and your ankle isn't broken I am down.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Horney..................I think I broke my ankle last night playing volleyball, I'm off to the Dr. today.
> 
> If I can walk I will go to PWA and if I go I will most certainly scoop you if you want to go too.
> 
> As for the "Have to" shoot both days, that's only if you want to win!!!! I'm just going for fun.


Give us an update when you get back from the doctor Hinkey. Hope you didn't break it.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I finally got an appt. for 1145am today. Hopefully it is not snapola but I've never felt this much pain in the countless times I've sprianed/broken it before. 

We'll have to wait and see!!!!

Maybe Hornet will just have to carry me around!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I finally got an appt. for 1145am today. Hopefully it is not snapola but I've never felt this much pain in the countless times I've sprianed/broken it before.
> 
> We'll have to wait and see!!!!
> 
> Maybe Hornet will just have to carry me around!!!!


My neck....my back...

my neck and my back:wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> My neck....my back...
> 
> my neck and my back:wink:


If you only knew!!!!


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Hope everything is going to be alright with your ankle Hinkelmonster. I broke mine several years ago and torn the ligament at the same time - took several months to heal. Happened the day before the first game of baseball season - man was the coach pissed.

I plan on shooting at Tuscarora on Sunday - first time ever shooting a field round - finally have a bow setup (BHFS) and sighted in. Saturday is Justin's High School graduation at Shepherd University so I am out - he might be pissed if I were to skip it to go shoot archery - then again you never know. He has hooked up with some little honey who is big into 3D shooting - they have a date on Sunday to shoot 3D at the Leetown IWLA - that is my kind of woman.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> If you only knew!!!!



Oh...I know....my ankles are like rubber they have been sprained and broke so many times.

I sprained one real bad once a few years ago...one of those ones that is worse then a break. Well it was the day before I was to leave to go hunting for 4 days....well I got up the next morning couldn't really walk but I loaded the car and drove to the farm anyway. 

I walked to my stand every time with a cane  and everywhere else for that matter:embara:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

there's also a shoot Saturday at Mayberry near Taneytown.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Turns out as a high ankle sprain. Dr. said I'd have been better of having broken it, as for now compression, ice, elevation and rest is the prescription. 

My goal is to still shoot this W/E but I'll be a game time decision!

Thanks for all of the well wishes!!!


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Turns out as a high ankle sprain. Dr. said I'd have been better of having broken it, as for now compression, ice, elevation and rest is the prescription.
> 
> My goal is to still shoot this W/E but I'll be a game time decision!
> 
> Thanks for all of the well wishes!!!


Ouch, take care of that one they can turn ugly if you stress em.


On the other hand you could fill a pair of waders with ice and shoot with "cold Feet" I'm sure Hornet won't mind lugging the extra weight:wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Mornin' Hinky.....that's somewhat good news .............I know it's gonna be sore for a while.........

Heyyyyyy.....call MACGOO.....maybe he will lend you his segway.....*
.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Mornin' Hinky.....that's somewhat good news .............I know it's gonna be sore for a while.........
> 
> Heyyyyyy.....call MACGOO.....maybe he will lend you his segway.....*
> .


Now that's an idear!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Mornin' Hinky.....that's somewhat good news .............I know it's gonna be sore for a while.........
> 
> Heyyyyyy.....call MACGOO.....maybe he will lend you his segway.....*
> .


Well I guess borrowing that scooter he was on when he called me yesterday from Wally World is out of the question


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Turns out as a high ankle sprain. Dr. said I'd have been better of having broken it, as for now compression, ice, elevation and rest is the prescription.
> 
> My goal is to still shoot this W/E but I'll be a game time decision!
> 
> Thanks for all of the well wishes!!!


A break better than a sprain?  Hmmmmmm, that's interesting. Well, get better soon Hinkey.

Got a 4-wheeler for riding around the range? :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> A break better than a sprain?  Hmmmmmm, that's interesting. Well, get better soon Hinkey.
> 
> Got a 4-wheeler for riding around the range? :tongue:


A lot of times a break is better then a sprain.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well I guess borrowing that scooter he was on when he called me yesterday from Wally World is out of the question


That was embarassing but, you gotta do what you gotta do!!!



mdbowhunter said:


> A break better than a sprain?  Hmmmmmm, that's interesting. Well, get better soon Hinkey.:embara:
> 
> Got a 4-wheeler for riding around the range? :tongue:


It sounds funny but they say they can fix a brake but the sprain has to heal on it's own over a long period of time!!!!:sad:



Brown Hornet said:


> A lot of times a break is better then a sprain.



See you're not just another pretty face!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Alright sports fans Hinky just wobbled around Tuscarora's hilly/rocky/hilly/rocky range and it didn't even take too long to do so!!!!

So I've just been upgraded from DOUBTFUL for tomorrow at PWA to PROBABLE!!!!!

So Horney you better be ready when I get to your crib!!!!

Oh dropped a 52 on that peice, but unfortunately only can attribute 1 of the misses to the ankle and bad footing!!!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Alright sports fans Hinky just wobbled around Tuscarora's hilly/rocky/hilly/rocky range and it didn't even take too long to do so!!!!
> 
> So I've just been upgraded from DOUBTFUL for tomorrow at PWA to PROBABLE!!!!!
> 
> ...


Shot all 28 targets with that ankle?  You da man! :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

It's alot better than working!!!!!

I only almost fell twice!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Alright sports fans Hinky just wobbled around Tuscarora's hilly/rocky/hilly/rocky range and it didn't even take too long to do so!!!!
> 
> So I've just been upgraded from DOUBTFUL for tomorrow at PWA to PROBABLE!!!!!
> 
> ...


I'll be up, packed and ready to go.

Now where is that animal round yardage file?


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I'll be up, packed and ready to go.
> 
> Now where is that animal round yardage file?


I don't think there is a true distance for the animal targets. I'm pretty sure that each target has a range that the stakes can be at so just get you some AA and bring it!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

By the way...how do these targets go again? Are there certain targets for certain yardages? How many arrows per target? I have no clue how to shoot this round.:embara:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Listen donkey, just make sure you are ready to roll in the am. And have marks before we get to PWA!!!

The animal round is easy. You walk up to target 1, look at the distance, set your sight, shoot at the dot. and pull you arrows. 

It's 1 shot at 28 targets. If you hit the animal on your first shot you are done. Scoring goes 21, 20, 18 for the 1st arrow. If you miss your first arrow you move up to the next stake (if there is one some targets only have 1 stake) the scoreing is 17 16 14, and the 3rd arrow if needed is 13, 12, 10


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Listen donkey, just make sure you are ready to roll in the am. And have marks before we get to PWA!!!
> 
> The animal round is easy. You walk up to target 1, look at the distance, set your sight, shoot at the dot. and pull you arrows.
> 
> It's 1 shot at 28 targets. If you hit the animal on your first shot you are done. Scoring goes 21, 20, 18 for the 1st arrow. If you miss your first arrow you move up to the next stake (if there is one some targets only have 1 stake) the scoreing is 17 16 14, and the 3rd arrow if needed is 13, 12, 10



That's a good one...

Ok....so I need to score on the first arrow....you would have to miss bad to shoot another arrow.....I would rather have an 18 then a 17 so why would you shoot another arrow :noidea:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's a good one...
> 
> Ok....so I need to score on the first arrow....you would have to miss bad to shoot another arrow.....I would rather have an 18 then a 17 so why would you shoot another arrow :noidea:


You only shoot a 2nd if you completely miss the animal on the 1st and so on!!!! You should only shoot 28 arrows.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> You only shoot a 2nd if you completely miss the animal on the 1st and so on!!!! You should only shoot 28 arrows.



That is if I have all my marks :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Listen donkey, just make sure you are ready to roll in the am. And have marks before we get to PWA!!!
> 
> The animal round is easy. You walk up to target 1, look at the distance, set your sight, shoot at the dot. and pull you arrows.
> 
> It's 1 shot at 28 targets. If you hit the animal on your first shot you are done. Scoring goes 21, 20, 18 for the 1st arrow. If you miss your first arrow you move up to the next stake (if there is one some targets only have 1 stake) the scoreing is 17 16 14, and the 3rd arrow if needed is 13, 12, 10


Hinky,
I see you listed 3 scores per arrow (21,20,18); however, the NFAA Archery & Bowhunter Range Guidelines only lists 2 scores per arrow (20,18). Was a new scoring "position" added since this was published?

BTW: Going to try my best to be at DCWC on Sat. - looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hinky,
> I see you listed 3 scores per arrow (21,20,18); however, the NFAA Archery & Bowhunter Range Guidelines only lists 2 scores per arrow (20,18). Was a new scoring "position" added since this was published?
> 
> BTW: Going to try my best to be at DCWC on Sat. - looking forward to meeting you.


That is the special handicap scoring for me:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> That is the special handicap scoring for me:wink:


Yea, like you need a handicap - now me, that's a different story. :tongue:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hinky,
> I see you listed 3 scores per arrow (21,20,18); however, the NFAA Archery & Bowhunter Range Guidelines only lists 2 scores per arrow (20,18). Was a new scoring "position" added since this was published?
> 
> BTW: Going to try my best to be at DCWC on Sat. - looking forward to meeting you.


I believe the NFAA added an additional spot inside the high scoring area on the Animal targets which gives you a 1 point bonus if hit. :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, like you need a handicap - now me, that's a different story. :tongue:



I hang out with the good/great shooters....it ain't rubbed off yet. :wink:

Vince and I shot against Hinky in a skins match....he won all 28 targets but 3 or 4 :doh: We need a handicap...there is a HUGE gap between a 520-530 and a 550+.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> *I hang out with the good/great shooters....it ain't rubbed off yet.* :wink:
> 
> Vince and I shot against Hinky in a skins match....he won all 28 targets but 3 or 4 :doh: We need a handicap...there is a HUGE gap between a 520-530 and a 550+.


In all seriousness, isn't it great to be a part of a sport where folks that are average or below (like myself) can hang around and shoot with the "good/great shooters". I shoot with Jarlicker (just to name one of the good/great shooters) and we know what he did this past weekend. :wink:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

mdbowhunter said:


> A break better than a sprain?  Hmmmmmm, that's interesting. Well, get better soon Hinkey.
> 
> Got a 4-wheeler for riding around the range? :tongue:


Interestingly enough in this case a break is better than a high ankle sprain, I have had both, the break took about four or five weeks to get over but the high ankle sprain took months to get over. Niether one kept me from shooting though, after I broke my ankle I was on the range shooting a tournement two days after breaking it.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

tabarch said:


> Interestingly enough in this case a break is better than a high ankle sprain, I have had both, the break took about four or five weeks to get over but the high ankle sprain took months to get over. Niether one kept me from shooting though, after I broke my ankle I was on the range shooting a tournement two days after breaking it.


I understand now after yours and Hinkey's explanation. Just surprised he ventured out to the range so soon.  But, if this had happened a day before the Outdoor Nationals I think we all know what he would do. :wink:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Looks like it might rain tomorrow, call me in the am if you all dont go. 540-272-8108. I should be there around 8.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Looks like it might rain tomorrow, call me in the am if you all dont go. 540-272-8108. I should be there around 8.


You hush....I already canceled my tee time and I have a tourny to play on the 14th.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hinky,
> I see you listed 3 scores per arrow (21,20,18); however, the NFAA Archery & Bowhunter Range Guidelines only lists 2 scores per arrow (20,18). Was a new scoring "position" added since this was published?
> 
> BTW: Going to try my best to be at DCWC on Sat. - looking forward to meeting you.


See below, Jerry beat me to it!!!



mdbowhunter said:


> I believe the NFAA added an additional spot inside the high scoring area on the Animal targets which gives you a 1 point bonus if hit. :tongue:


Ding ding ding............the NFAA not the IFAA has added a sticker in the middle of the kill to be scored as 21. It's approx. the size of the X for that range and size target!



VA Vince said:


> Looks like it might rain tomorrow, call me in the am if you all dont go. 540-272-8108. I should be there around 8.


Trust me bro, I ain't gonna melt. Beside the S4 needs some practice in inclement weather.



Brown Hornet said:


> You hush....I already canceled my tee time and I have a tourny to play on the 14th.


Tourney smourney...........................if you golf like you shoot and I were you.....................I'd pray for thunderstorms on the 14th!!!:wink:

Oh be sure to bring some crisies, I will have some there in case Horney starts kicking the ankle!!!:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Well, I wonder if Hinkey, Hornet, VA Vince and the others got wet today?  Rained pretty good here in Ballmore...:wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Well, I wonder if Hinkey, Hornet, VA Vince and the others got wet today?  Rained pretty good here in Ballmore...:wink:


I don;t know how many times I have to tell you Jerry the S4 propels rain like Hornet repels women!!!!!

Of course we didn't get wet, but we could have used it, thanks to the humidity!!

Hornet has some good pics to post hope he didn't wash away in the river in his front yard after I dropped him off!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I don;t know how many times I have to tell you Jerry the S4 propels rain like Hornet repels women!!!!!


Oh boy, can't wait to hear the response to this one...

You gonna be at TA tomorrow?


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Oh boy, can't wait to hear the response to this one...
> 
> You gonna be at TA tomorrow?


Oh, there's no story but I'm sure he's not a chick magnet!!!!

Besides, the BLACK MAMBA, probably scares them away!!

I'm Probable for tomorrow as long as there's not too much pain from Vince and Horney kicking the ankle all day today!


----------



## trickyfl (Feb 24, 2008)

*say hi*

I'm sure Doug Bradford will be there , tell Rick from florida says hi. If i was up ther i would be there .


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Oh, there's no story but I'm sure he's not a chick magnet!!!!
> 
> Besides, the BLACK MAMBA, probably scares them away!!
> 
> I'm Probable for tomorrow as long as there's not too much pain from Vince and Horney kicking the ankle all day today!


The little dogs got to beat down the big dog anyway he can!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Oh, there's no story but I'm sure he's not a chick magnet!!!!
> 
> Besides, the BLACK MAMBA, probably scares them away!!
> 
> I'm Probable for tomorrow as long as there's not too much pain from Vince and Horney kicking the ankle all day today!


and this is coming from a guy that still rocks a mohawk from time to time :embara:


and here is the ankle after the kicking was over....I'll leave up to the rest of you to talk him into styaing off of it.:zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I took a couple pics....we shot so quick that there wasn't much time for pics....we finished before most got done with their half:eeK: 

Someone make sure f14 stays off this thread...if he sees Hinky with another gadget we may all be in trouble.:wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I guarentee F14 never shot an arrow let alone a field round with a BLUETOOTH in his ear!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and of course......and one of these Martins helped his owner take the lead in AMFS:wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> and of course......and one of these Martins helped his owner take the lead in AMFS:wink:


That one on the left is really sexy, but my money is on the one on the right tomorrow.....................



Go get 'em Vince!!!!!


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> That one on the left is really sexy, but my money is on the one on the right tomorrow.....................
> 
> 
> 
> Go get 'em Vince!!!!!


We will try, only a couple more beers than its b-time. Its going to be a close one , 4 shooters within 5 points of each other. Game on.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> We will try, only a couple more beers than its b-time. Its going to be a close one , 4 shooters within 5 points of each other. Game on.


Bedtime Come one man....you are the whipper snapper in your house.:wink:

But those other three shooters...don't have an S4....and haven't been trained in the ways of Hinky-isim

Good luck tomorrow:darkbeer:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Bedtime Come one man....you are the whipper snapper in your house.:wink:
> 
> But those other three shooters...don't have an S4....and haven't been trained in the ways of Hinky-isim
> 
> Good luck tomorrow:darkbeer:


I may be the whipper but I aint no snapper . Dont forget I get up at 4am...This Jv'r will be ready. Just finished the other 6 nano's. Used the low temp on the points. My powerbond was un-opened and hard as a rock. Thanks for you and Hinky coming down today. I will let you know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> I may be the whipper but I aint no snapper . Dont forget I get up at 4am...This Jv'r will be ready. Just finished the other 6 nano's. Used the low temp on the points. My powerbond was un-opened and hard as a rock. Thanks for you and Hinky coming down today. I will let you know how it goes tomorrow.


:thumb: No problem...had a great time even though those close targets kicked my booty. The new strings held up well....100+ shots...and no peep rotation...even without stretching them AT ALL :wink:


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> and this is coming from a guy that still rocks a mohawk from time to time :embara:
> 
> 
> and here is the ankle after the kicking was over....I'll leave up to the rest of you to talk him into styaing off of it.:zip:


I have told Hinky that he has a archers body....... Solid as a marshmallow!!!!!! :wink:

When will you learn that real atheltics will only hurt your archery chances????????:zip:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I took a couple pics....we shot so quick that there wasn't much time for pics....we finished before most got done with their half:eeK:
> 
> Someone make sure f14 stays off this thread...if he sees Hinky with another gadget we may all be in trouble.:wink:


Well here let me take this one then. Bluetooth earpieces should be summarily banned. Could be getting coaching info or windage reports from an outside source.

OR just because they look sooooo damn ridiculous. Can't look at one without thinking of Lt Uhura on Star Trek.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Hutnicks said:


> Well here let me take this one then. Bluetooth earpieces should be summarily banned. Could be getting coaching info or windage reports from an outside source.
> 
> OR just because they look sooooo damn ridiculous. Can't look at one without thinking of Lt Uhura on Star Trek.


That's not dis-allowed per the rules and regulations!!!!

Now hush hush!
:wink:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

DarrinM said:


> I have told Hinky that he has a archers body....... Solid as a marshmallow!!!!!! :wink:
> 
> When will you learn that real atheltics will only hurt your archery chances????????:zip:


I resemble that remark!:wink:


----------

